# Broadband Help



## Limitless (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys
Can you suggest me some good companies which provide unlimited plans 
My Budget 1100
Location:- Delhi

Airtel don't provide unlimited plans anymore currently I'm using 2mbps @ 1000Rs 10GB data which is too less :/


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2013)

Launch of new Broadband

Launch of FTTH symmetric Broadband Plans


----------



## Limitless (Sep 9, 2013)

ravi_9793 said:


> Launch of new Broadband
> 
> Launch of FTTH symmetric Broadband Plans



Is MTNL reliable? What about Reliance broadband?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Is MTNL reliable? What about Reliance broadband?


MTNL is not very reliable but for sure its better than Reliance.
No doubt, Airtel is the most reliable broadband provider in India, but at the same time they are costly also.


MTNL + Reliability = MTNL 3G
MTNL Delhi unlimited 3G for Rs 1650/ month
3G Prepaid


Before recharging for unlimited plan, try Rs. 20 3G pack (250 MB, 1 day) to check its speed in your area.

*Trick to get custom and better Airtel BB plan:*
Call airtel CC and request for disconnection. Soon you will receive calls from airtel sales offering you discounts and custom plans. Try it.. you will love it


----------



## Limitless (Sep 10, 2013)

If I disconnect from airtel. The sales team will contact me? Are you sure they provide with new custom plans or with better plans


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2013)

Limitless said:


> If I disconnect from airtel. The sales team will contact me? Are you sure they provide with new custom plans or with better plans


You will get many calls immediately after cancellation request.


I am x-employee of Airtel BB  So, know these common practices of Airtel.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 10, 2013)

ravi_9793 said:


> You will get many calls immediately after cancellation request.
> 
> 
> I am x-employee of Airtel BB  So, know these common practices of Airtel.



This trick worked perfectly now I'm getting 12GB data @ 950  which is still less but something is better than nothing.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2013)

Limitless said:


> This trick worked perfectly now I'm getting 12GB data @ 950  which is still less but something is better than nothing.



congrats..
Try same trick after 2-3 months...... you will get even better deal again.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 10, 2013)

Will do this again after 2 to 3 months! 
Thank you fellas for telling me this trick!


----------



## swatkats (Sep 14, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Airtel don't provide unlimited plans anymore currently I'm using 2mbps @ 1000Rs 10GB data which is too less :/


It's Sad to See Such Pathetic plans. Nearly Rs.100/GB is awful.

Make a Move mate: MTNL,Nextra and LCO's are your options.


----------

